# crying



## hina

i just got penelope from a friend who she was with for some time. its been a couple of days and she seems very friendly but when shes awake in her cage she cries. is she missing her last family and is their anything i can do about it.


----------



## krbshappy71

Can you describe it? Riley chirps. A lot. Particularly when he hears me talking or if I've been in the room for awhile. It sounds similar to a mouse but more like the word "chirp!" Once in a great while I will hear a sound like a dog squeaky toy, just one squeak but louder than his normal little chirps.

How loud is it? Sudden and sharp loud or wimpering soft?


----------



## hina

whimpering like a puppy. its loud and she dose it a lot at one time. when i take her out for a wile she'll be fine for about twenty min then she starts again. every little noise makes it worse like the fridge clicking on. its very sad sounding.


----------



## LizardGirl

A hedgehog should not be that vocal. Are you sure she's not hurt? You might want to see your vet.


----------



## smhufflepuff

I'm of two minds:
1. Hedgies really hide their pain, so for one to be crying, something must be really wrong --> get to a vet super fast.
2. Your hedgie is feeling really out of sorts in her new environment --> if she's from a friend, can you get something like an old t-shirt from your friend so your little one has a familiar thing to smell? 

Not knowing which it is, I would do both of the above.

Your story reminded me of Dandelion's cries, so I'll let you know where I'm coming from. I used to have guinea pigs. Dandelion had previously been kept with her siblings... now, she was in a cage by herself. She had been in quarantine for pink eye and had just made it into the clear. She screamed in the middle of the night. I got up, checked her out, she was okay, held her; set her back down, went back to bed; she screamed...; repeat several times. 

Long story short, what she needed was Tigerlily... my other piggie. So I un-quarantined her by putting the two cages together. They still had the cage walls (bars) between them, but would now be able to see and smell each other... even rub noses. Dandelion jumped up on the coffee cup so she could see Tigerlily. Once she did; all was well; no more screaming. Little girl just needed a friend.


----------



## Nancy

Can you post a video of the sounds she is making please.


----------



## hina

i will try to get a recording of it if i can find something. i found out she has switched home twice before this and she cried then too


----------



## hedgielover

Poor thing. I hope that she has a forever home with you.


----------



## hina

i finally found out that she just cries all the time and always has. i wounder why the beat around the bush so much before telling me. i don't mind it she just sounds so sad thanks everyone for the advice. and she will always have a home with me


----------



## silvercat

Sylvie cries often now. She also does the single dog squeeky toy chip as well. I think it's just her personality, become more vocal as she got older.


----------



## hedgielover

Quilgey does that weird chirp squeaky thing too. Scared me half to death the first time I heard him do it. (I thought he was choking or something) :lol:


----------

